# Code Called but No CPR



## raemitch78 (Nov 3, 2008)

I work for a group of ED physicians who are part of the Code Team at the hospital they are employed by and I would like to know what you can bill for the physicians time when he responds to a Code Blue and then no procedures are performed.  In this instance, the patient fell out in the bathroom floor and by the time the code team got there the patient was already back in the bed.  The doctor then ordered a CT.  How can we bill for this?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Nov 3, 2008)

*99231-99233*

Subsequent hospital visit, depending on documentation.

But if you have multiple physicians responding, you'll having to have some coordination as to WHO is going to bill.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------

